# Smallholding and Kennels, Surrey



## The Archivist (Feb 8, 2012)

My attention was drawn to this small farm on Flickr when a photograph of the overgrown gate piqued my curiosity (overgrown gates have to lead somewhere). Researched the place and found out that from the 60s onwards it was home to a retired Flight Lieutenant and his wife who bred mainly Rottweilers and Alsatians. 

The plot comprised a typical smallholding of a type which used to be common in the backwoods and outer suburbs of Surrey and Sussex. There was a small wooden bungalow, rather primitive by today's standards and approaching a state of terminal collapse, a trashed mobile home, various kennel buildings and enclosures for pigs, ponies and other farm animals. 

The plot seems to have been abandoned c.2002 followng the death or transition to care of the owners. Various possessions are scattered around inside, although it seems that anything of value, sentimental or otherwise was removed by the couple's children and grandchldren. It's not very exciting, I'm afraid, but it was enough to keep me interested for half an hour or so on a cold winters afternoon. 

Apologies for quality, my camera was being awkward





The Bungalow





Living room with bookshelves





Christmas card from the family, year unknown. 





Bedroom. This was taken through the window: the floors were too rotten to access it from the rest of the house





Wardrobe





The house had obviously been ransacked at some point. Clothes, books, newspapers and even vetinary drugs were strewn across the collapsing floor. 





The kitchen had completely collapsed, leaving crockery, utensils and perished provisions exposed to the elements.





Kia-Ora anyone?





Somewhere under these brambles there was once a lawn. 





The swing-seat seems to have been reupholstered in moss. 





Greenhouse





Kennels





Dog bed





Engine gantry





Overgrown farm buildings

Thanks for reading, 

Arch.


----------



## godzilla73 (Feb 8, 2012)

Oooh nice. I walked past this the other day, but didn't realise there was this much to it (added to the fact that it sort of looked like a death trap, I had the kids with me, it was cold yada yada yada)
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## highcannons (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks for posting. It does seem to be a trend that local authorities don't do much to force any sort of sale to get care costs back, and if there's then nothing worth the effort by family the property seems to just stay in a place in time slowly to dissolve into the landscape.....s


----------



## maximus (Feb 9, 2012)

What a great find!!!

Thankyou for sharing.

These are my favourite kind of threads.


----------



## Seahorse (Feb 9, 2012)

I think before I die, I'm going to leave those party disposable cameras all over the place so unprepared explorers can still take photos of my decaying tat.


----------



## Flexible (Feb 23, 2012)

This is fantastic. I could spend hours there imagining the good times, the bad, whilst constantly being slapped in the face by reality. I've seen a few similar posts to this one eg. the "vicar's house" from a while back, springs to mind. You have some great shots in this report TA, I like them all especially the plates, the wardrobe and the patio set. Thanks for posting, great stuff.


----------



## mj1704 (Mar 7, 2012)

great pics great place and they left you a drink to wash away the dust.


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 8, 2012)

Had a horrible thought of a cross breed Rottweiler& Alsatian! bet that would keep the metal miners etc at bay!
Great pics thanks for sharing.


----------



## jemharq (Mar 9, 2012)

Seahorse said:


> I think before I die, I'm going to leave those party disposable cameras all over the place so unprepared explorers can still take photos of my decaying tat.



Haha what a fantastic idea!!!

This is a great find! Although the Xmas card makes me a bit teary! (well not quite)


----------



## nelly (Mar 9, 2012)

Nice!!! I could rummage around in there for hours!!

God!! I sound like a tramp!!


----------



## kellisurbex (Mar 10, 2012)

Lovely pics, great find


----------



## Thrillofdanger (Apr 28, 2012)

This place looks fantastic, whereabouts is it? I'd love to have a look around!


----------

